# Netzwerkprogrammierung mit Applets



## CyberKane (28. Mrz 2004)

Ich habe eine ganz simple Frage, für die mir eigentlich schon ein ja oder ein nein genügt (klar es weird wieder ein jein sein *g*)...

Ist Netzwerkprogrammierung mit einem Applet möglich? Also kann man Daten aus einem Applet heraus zu einem anderen Rechner schicken, wo sie dann z.B. von einer anderen Anwendung verarbeitet und zurückgeschickt weden?


----------



## stev.glasow (29. Mrz 2004)

Nein, der SecurityManager verbietet das. Du kannst nur auf die IP des Servers auf dem das Applet liegt zugreifen. Du könntest höchtens eine Url  (z.B. ein PHP-Script) aufrufen, die dann ein paar Sachen für dich erledigt.


----------



## Thanni (29. Mrz 2004)

> Ist Netzwerkprogrammierung mit einem Applet möglich? Also kann man Daten aus einem Applet heraus zu einem anderen Rechner schicken, wo sie dann z.B. von einer anderen Anwendung verarbeitet und zurückgeschickt weden?



ja ist möglich , aber wie gesagt von stevg nur mit dem computer von dem du auch das applet geladen hast
also die source von dem applet und das programm mit dem du dich verbinden willst auf dem gleichen compi und schon is alles supi

habs auchso 
habe eine visual basic mulisocketserver mit einem javaclient applet verbunden 



gruß thanni


----------



## AlArenal (29. Mrz 2004)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein, der SecurityManager verbietet das. Du kannst nur auf die IP des Servers auf dem das Applet liegt zugreifen. Du könntest höchtens eine Url  (z.B. ein PHP-Script) aufrufen, die dann ein paar Sachen für dich erledigt.



Und damit kann man die Einschränkungen des Applets im Grunde komplett umgehen, denn SOAP und XML-RPC gibts ja auch in PHP. Derzeit arbeite ich nämlich an genau sowas. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass alles über Port 80 geht und nicht noch zusätzlich an Firewalls rumgehünert werden muss, externe Datenbankzugriffe erlaubt werden müssen, etc.


----------



## stev.glasow (29. Mrz 2004)

Stimmt schon, aber 'komplett umgehen' würde ich nicht sagen, denn diese Einschränkungen sollen ja hauptsächlich den Rechner des User der das Applets nutzt schützen, und da ist auch über diese Variante kein rankommen. Aber ich find's trotzdem voll praktisch.


----------



## AlArenal (29. Mrz 2004)

Ich meinte natürlich die Einschränkungen in Sachen Connectivity-Funktionalität eines Applets und da kann man mit SOAP und XML-RPC schon ganz gut arbeiten.


----------



## stev.glasow (29. Mrz 2004)

Dann sind wie uns ja einer Meinung.  Kann man von dem was du da macht mal was sehen ?


----------



## AlArenal (30. Mrz 2004)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann sind wie uns ja einer Meinung.  Kann man von dem was du da macht mal was sehen ?



Wenn du mal ne Produktpräsentation haben möchtest, musste mit einem meiner Chefs sprechen 

Die Basis meiner Arbeit ist derzeit hier zu finden:
http://www.jgraph.com/tryit.html
http://www.jgraph.com/screenshots.html

Das Ganze ist dann so umgestrickt, dass es sich derzeit die Daten direkt aus einer SQL-Datenbank holt und eine Visualisierung der Unternehmensprozesslandschaft mit ihren Inputs und Outputs vornimmt. Zukünftig steht wahrscheinlich ein kompletter Neubau der Applikation auf Basis der zugrundeliegenden JGraph-Bibliothek an, aber das werde ich die kommenden Tage entscheiden. Das Ganze ist ein Teilmodul einer Intranet-Unternehmensanwendung zum Prozess-Management, die wir entwickeln und vertreiben und die auf Basis von PHP und MySQL läuft.

Für mich isses noch immer etwas Umstellung, denn mit Java hattee ich bisher kaum etwas gemacht und mit dem PHP-Kram habe ich derzeit genau 0 zu tun (außer jetzt mit dem XML-RPC-Krims), wobei ich die letzten Jahre ja als Web-Developer gearbeitet habe. Aber ist schön, denn schließlich wollte ich ja immer mit Java arbeiten - das habe ich nun davon!


----------



## CyberKane (31. Mrz 2004)

Wie würde denn jetzt konkret der Zugriff auf z.B. eine txt-Datei aussehen, wenn man sagen wir mal eine Zeichenfloge reinschreiben wollte oder eine Zeichenfolge auslesen will.


----------



## Thanni (2. Apr 2004)

CyberKane hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie würde denn jetzt konkret der Zugriff auf z.B. eine txt-Datei aussehen, wenn man sagen wir mal eine Zeichenfloge reinschreiben wollte oder eine Zeichenfolge auslesen will.



vom applet aus wird das schwierig wegen des SM  (ich finde die abkürzung geil)
mit deinem programm auf dem server sollte das gehen
aber wie das aussieht sollten die anderen dir hier verraten.

gruß thanni


----------

